# Lag and disabling HID devices?



## WickeTD (Aug 12, 2009)

Hey, for some reason my Prototype lags like HELL.
I can play any other game like Mirror's Edge and Left 4 Dead fine on the highest quality, but here it even lags with everything turned low and Vsync turned off.
So I believe my computer meets the specs just fine.
I heard Prototype calls in HID devices it doesn't need and lets the game lag like hell.
I know people fixed it by disabling HID devices they don't need and could play on full quality.. but I don't know which devices I can turn off without blowing up my PC.
Can anyone help me?
Thanks in advance :3


----------



## Lord Sirian (Jan 14, 2007)

Hi and welcome to TSF.

I think you can basically disable any HID that you aren't going to use.


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

HID stands for Human Interface Device. Which means devices like Keyboard, mouse, joystick. 
Make sure that when you are disabling some HID you don't accidentally disable your keyboard/mouse (If they are USB). To check right-click on a HID and select properties, it should tell you want the HID is connected to.


----------



## WickeTD (Aug 12, 2009)

Yeah... but if I disable things like my scanner, will I need to reconfigure it if I enable it again?


----------



## WickeTD (Aug 12, 2009)

Hmm.. I don't have much to disable. :/
So my game is still laggy, badly.
Well, if you need it, here's a pastebin of my DxDiag report:
http://pastebin.com/m69049ced


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

You have a 7600GT. The card is below the graphics requirements of the game. The minimal supported card is the 7800GT.
You will not be able to play this game smoothly no matter what graphical settings you have turned down or turned off. 

If you want to play Prototype smoothly you need a 8800GT at least.


----------

